# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Perú Mucho Gusto Pisco

## Fernando Cillóniz

La ciudad de Pisco es una maravilla. Su gente es encantadora y buena de verdad, su valle es de excelente clima y abundante agua, y sus playas son de ensueño. A mí me tocó participar en el proceso de rehabilitación de la zona de Paracas, así que puedo dar fe de mis apreciaciones sobre la ciudad de Pisco y su gente.  
Además, mis socios y yo cultivamos uvas en la zona de Humay, donde la quebrada, el sol, el río, los camarones y el pisco de Pisco conforman lo que yo llamaría el paraíso en la Tierra. Pues bien, para coronar su encanto y buen vivir, Pisco está en plena celebración del tradicional evento culinario Perú Mucho Gusto, donde miles de visitantes están gozando de la buena cocina pisqueña en la mera Costanera de la zona de Pisco Playa. Mis más sinceras felicitaciones a la Municipalidad Provincial de Pisco y a Promperú por haber escogido a Pisco como sede de tan entretenido evento.Temas similares: Artículo: Más de 13,000 visitantes recibió feria gastronómica "Perú mucho Gusto" en Pisco Artículo: "Perú Mucho Gusto" logró vender más de 140,000 platos desde el 2009 Artículo: Perú tiene mucho más que ofrecer al mundo árabe por su clima y sus productos Solo desde el MINAG no se puede hacer mucho por la Agricultura... No se trata de exportar mucho sino de buscar un buen retorno

----------

